
Reports of ICE “showing up” to valley companies and checking H1B paperwork - arikr
https://twitter.com/cdibona/status/830344788310306816
======
natch
Note the date, almost two weeks ago. Lots of people asking for
source/citations, none being given. Nothing to see here as far as I can tell.

